# No Wi-Fi in vorteX rom



## alpenadiver (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello all, Benn using the vorteX RC1 rom for about ten days, and when I try to connect to my home wireless through Settings > Wireless & Network Settings > Wi-Fi has error underneath it. Is this a bug or is there a fix?


----------

